# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy khắc laser điều khiển bằng điện thoại android ạ.

## nhatduyxp

Chào anh em trong diễn đàn. Bên em vừa phát triển thành công hệ thống điều khiển máy laser mini bằng điện thoại android thông qua bluetooth. Rất mong được sự góp ý của anh em để bên em hoàn thiện sản phẩm hơn để phục vụ ứng dụng vào trong cuộc sống ạ. 
Dưới đây là video về sản phẩm bên em mới phát triển:


Mọi thông tin chi tiết có tại web bên em: maykhachinh.com
Cảm ơn tất cả các anh em ạ.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, chetaocnc, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, hminhtq, huyquynhbk, imechavn, Kythuat188_MV, Mạch Việt, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Tuyệt quá!

Bạn có thể giới thiệu nhiều hơn về App như công năng, cách thức sử dụng..
Có thể download mà mua App ở đâu? Máy laser có thể tự DIY hay phải mua của bên bạn? Nếu tự DIY thì phải làm thế nào mới kết nối được với App?

----------


## okay1122

hay thế anh ơi .. laser khắc trên chất liệu đá được không vậy anh ?

----------


## nhatduyxp

Cảm ơn anh nhé.
Anh xem video giới thiệu máy ạ. App bên em đang đóng gói để đưa lên google play. Hiện tại em đang send app qua mail cho khách ạ.
Nếu a diy anh chỉ cần mua bo mạch bên em và 1 bộ kết nối bluetooh ạ. Phần mềm chỉ tương thích với bo mạch bên e thôi a.

----------

CKD, huanpt

----------


## nhatduyxp

Không anh nhé. Laser công suất nhỏ nên chỉ làm đồ da, gỗ, nhựa, giấy thôi a

----------


## CKD

> Nếu a diy anh chỉ cần mua bo mạch bên em và 1 bộ kết nối bluetooh ạ. Phần mềm chỉ tương thích với bo mạch bên e thôi a.


Cho mình cái chi phí tối thiểu nhé, chỉ gồm board & firmware & soft thôi, mấy cái driver với bluetooth mình có nhiều lắm  :Smile:

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Cho mình cái chi phí tối thiểu nhé, chỉ gồm board & firmware & soft thôi, mấy cái driver với bluetooth mình có nhiều lắm


À. Bắt buộc phải có bluetooth a nhé. Modul đó bên em làm và cài đặt đúng chuẩn theo mạch và phần mềm luôn a nhé. Trên mạch bên e tích hợp driver laser và step rồi nên a chỉ cần làm khung và ráp vào là xong ạ.  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> À. Bắt buộc phải có bluetooth a nhé. Modul đó bên em làm và cài đặt đúng chuẩn theo mạch và phần mềm luôn a nhé. Trên mạch bên e tích hợp driver laser và step rồi nên a chỉ cần làm khung và ráp vào là xong ạ.


Ok, cho mình cái chi phí tổng nhé. Không vấn đề gì.. muốn có cái vọc vạch cho biết, khung máy laser CNC hạng micro cho Arduino mình cũng có sẵn, đang chạy GRBL  :Smile: 
Tưởng là dùng socket driver & bluetooth cắm rời nên loại ra, vì module HC-05 hoặc HC-06 mình có nhiều, cả DRV8825 cũng đầy.

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Ok, cho mình cái chi phí tổng nhé. Không vấn đề gì.. muốn có cái vọc vạch cho biết, khung máy laser CNC hạng micro cho Arduino mình cũng có sẵn, đang chạy GRBL 
> Tưởng là dùng socket driver & bluetooth cắm rời nên loại ra, vì module HC-05 hoặc HC-06 mình có nhiều, cả DRV8825 cũng đầy.


inbox a nhé

----------


## tieuky

> inbox a nhé


bạn cho mình cái giá qua tin nhắn riêng nhá, đang quan tâm, với sdt để mình tiện trao đổi

----------


## nhatduyxp

> bạn cho mình cái giá qua tin nhắn riêng nhá, đang quan tâm, với sdt để mình tiện trao đổi


Check inbox bác nhé

----------


## minhkhuehd

Chào bạn!
Mình cũng có nhu cầu giống bác CKD. bạn inbox giúp mình nhé!

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Chào bạn!
> Mình cũng có nhu cầu giống bác CKD. bạn inbox giúp mình nhé!


Check inbox a nhé

----------


## winstarvn

Inbox mình cái giá chi phí luôn nha

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Inbox mình cái giá chi phí luôn nha


Check inbox a nhé

----------


## mylove299

Có cùng nhu cầu cơ bản nhất như bác CKD bác inbox nhé

----------


## OMONE123123

Inbox mình cái giá chi phí luôn nha

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ có thể làm cái Tut cách kết nối với các phần bên ngoài, cài đặt setup phần mềm và sử dụng chi tiết hơn không?

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Bác chủ có thể làm cái Tut cách kết nối với các phần bên ngoài, cài đặt setup phần mềm và sử dụng chi tiết hơn không?


Có a nhé. Bên em có file mềm theo luôn ạ. Đơn giản thôi a. Toàn dắc cắm.
1 bộ bao gồm 1 mạch này http://maykhachinh.com/mach-dieu-khien-may-laser.html
và 1 bộ chuyển đổi kết nối bluetooth ạ

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Có cùng nhu cầu cơ bản nhất như bác CKD bác inbox nhé


Check inbox  a nhé

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Inbox mình cái giá chi phí luôn nha


Check inbox a nhé

----------


## CKD

> Có a nhé. Bên em có file mềm theo luôn ạ. Đơn giản thôi a. Toàn dắc cắm.
> 1 bộ bao gồm 1 mạch này http://maykhachinh.com/mach-dieu-khien-may-laser.html
> và 1 bộ chuyển đổi kết nối bluetooth ạ


Ý là bạn post lên đây luôn cho anh em tiện tham khảo ý mà  :Smile: .

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Ý là bạn post lên đây luôn cho anh em tiện tham khảo ý mà .


Vâng. Ok anh. Để e làm cái video gửi lên cho anh em tham khảo ạ

----------


## quocquan

> check inbox  a nhé


mình cũng đang quan tâm cho mình cái giá tổng thể nhé.

----------


## nguyentanloi

mọi người cho mỉnh hỏi là khắc gỗ thì cho lửa bao nhiêu thì được ak,tks All

----------


## nhatduyxp

> mọi người cho mỉnh hỏi là khắc gỗ thì cho lửa bao nhiêu thì được ak,tks All


Tùy theo công suất anh nhé. Anh check xem trường hợp nào khắc đẹp nhất thì chọn anh nhé

----------


## nhatduyxp

Video hướng dẫn nhé các bác

----------

CKD

----------


## cnclaser

Tuyệt vời quá cụ chủ ơi. inbox giúp em cái giá và kích thước của các máy nhé

----------

